# Shappell shanty zipper lube?



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

Anybody put anything on their ice shanty door zippers to keep them from freezing up? I've tried Vaseline, and bar soap, but after a long cold couple days where you can't thaw the shack out I find myself having a door that I can't zip up. Any ideas?


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Try some silicone spray, and let it dry on there when you can thaw it out. Repeated applications. I wouldn't use anything sticky.


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks capnhook, yea Vaseline was not a good idea, it worked for a while but was always on my gear lol.


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

Someone told me fabric softener... But it's made with water. Never tried it.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Pam cooking spray.....


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Have never tryed it on a zipper but i use it on everything else.... Bowstring wax


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

That's a good idea also boomer


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

chapstick works


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Waste bow sting wax???? Naaaaa, just use an old candle you have laying around.


----------



## zeeke33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Sno-Seal


----------



## dalejiw25 (Jan 13, 2012)

Frabil Sub-Zero. Good **** !!! I put this **** on everything !!!

http://frabill.com/icefishing/tip-up-accessories/sub-zeror-low-temp-lubricant.html


----------



## twodad (Jan 23, 2007)

Paraffin wax


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

i use crisco on my shanty and my coveralls seems to work pretty good


----------



## Attica_Dav (May 4, 2010)

Heat. I keep my shanty warm. Zipper seems not to freeze up. I have never put anything on them as it always seems to come back to haunt me. jmo


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Other products known to work good are: Door ease, any good hardware store has it. It's like a giant Chapstick! Also, jeep soft top zipper lube. More expensive but of you may already have one.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

salmonslammer said:


> Pam cooking spray.....


Another vote for Pam.


----------

